# Training Camp Cuts



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">[size=-2]Big man may feel early cut

 *By Steve Bulpett/ Celtics Notebook*<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td height="2"><spacer type="block" height="2" width="1"></td></tr></tbody></table> Monday, October 9, 2006 - Updated: 06:30 AM EST

With 18 bodies vying for different levels of training camp attention, the Celtics may lighten their load before taking off today for their preseason opener in  Cleveland tomorrow. 

  “I don’t like cutting before the first game, but I might have to make an exception this year,” coach Doc Rivers said. 

  A load of big men, including Dwayne Jones, Michael Olowokandi and Akin Akingbala, are among those in the line of fire. Rivers has said that Olowokandi has a legitimate shot to stick, and that Akingbala would be a tough player to pass over right off the bat.</td> </tr> </tbody></table> [/size]


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good to know that we now have a four man C/PF rotation.

Al/Gomes/Perk/Theo.


Who the crap is Akin Akingbala?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Akin Akingbala has the best NBA name this side of Pape Sow.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Akin Akingbala has the best NBA name this side of Pape Sow.



it cant hold a candle to the best name in celtics history...Ala Abdelnaby


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Can we cut Scalabrine?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Akin Akingbala has the best NBA name this side of Pape Sow.


Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje doesn't play anymore?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> Akin Akingbala has the best NBA name this side of Pape Sow.



I'd say Boniface N'Dong was the best.

Infact, I want to change my name to that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ok im going to put an end to this debate right now...the best name ever in the nba has got to be...


Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo


try saying that in one breath


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'd say Boniface N'Dong was the best.
> 
> Infact, I want to change my name to that.


Boniface N'dong and Akin Akingbala are both Nigerian names


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AWF said:


> it cant hold a candle to the best name in celtics history...Ala Abdelnaby


That would be Alaa Abdelnaby. And as we actually traded for him, he gets demoted to second place. Besides, Akin Akingbala is a Hoops Boston kind of name, while Alaa Abdelnaby is a Loscy's Chair Chuckers kind of name.




Premier said:


> Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje doesn't play anymore?


I believe that he was exiled to the Uzbekistani League as part of the NBA rule changes to put more offense into the game. Though Boumtje-Boumtje is an all time great name, we'd planned on adding a All-Name Team in his honour next year.



Dissonance19 said:


> I'd say Boniface N'Dong was the best.


That's on the other side of Pape Sow. Akin Akingbala is on this side of Pape Sow, right ahead of Pops Mensah-Bonsu


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Akin Akingbala has the best NBA name this side of Pape Sow.


Mamadou N'diaye?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Kandi will be cut, but we have like 4 centers on our team so whatever, the new guy will be cut, Brian Grant will be released (Ainge already said so), and Dwayne Jones will be cut. I really want Allan Ray to have a spot on this team and get some PT in training camp and I will be pissed if he's let go.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> I think Kandi will be cut, but we have like 4 centers on our team so whatever, the new guy will be cut, Brian Grant will be released (Ainge already said so), and Dwayne Jones will be cut. I really want Allan Ray to have a spot on this team and get some PT in training camp and I will be pissed if he's let go.


Dwayne Jones is gone (we already have the "defensive-rebounding center that can't score on Nicole Richie with a bag of ecstasy" spot covered). Probably Spittnoggin, too, since he showed next to nothing during the VSL. Soretestes is probably NBDL-bound along with Allen Ray. So, sadly, there's probably room for Kandiman. After all, he's our fastest big man. uke:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually I'll be ticked if we cut Kandi-man.....it's one thing paying him a bunch of money to play for us, it's another to have him drop in our laps for the vet minimum. He is worth that. Theo will not be able to play all 80 games and Perk is the only other legit C on the team. Kandiman played great last night and he'll be motivated this season playing for a contract so we can soak that up from him....for nothing.
Dwyane Jones, Pittsnogle and Akin whatever should be the cuts or Powe but I don't see that happening. Allan Ray should NOT be cut.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Kandiman played great last night and he'll be motivated this season playing for a contract so we can soak that up from him....for nothing.


When was the last time Olowokandi was legitimately an overall asset to a team? 1998? When I went to a T'Pups game last year (Wally's first game in a Celt uni) the crowd gave S a rousing ovation, and booed the crap out of Olowokandi. They were creaming their pants at the sight of Mark Blount in comparision to Olowoworthless.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> When was the last time Olowokandi was legitimately an overall asset to a team? 1998? When I went to a T'Pups game last year (Wally's first game in a Celt uni) the crowd gave S a rousing ovation, and booed the crap out of Olowokandi. They were creaming their pants at the sight of Mark Blount in comparision to Olowoworthless.


For 8 mill a season or whatever the heck he was making he is useless. For vet minimum he's not especially when he'll be playing for a contract all year. He played good for us in the very limited minutes he got last season and I'll take him over our other options of Pittsnogle & D Jones any day. No, he's no superstar but he can give us spurts which is what we need if Theo goes down.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Right, if and when Ratliff goes down. As it stands (and I said this in the other thread) he should be racking up DNP-CD's like they're going out of style as long as we have Perk and Theo.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Right, if and when Ratliff goes down. As it stands (and I said this in the other thread) he should be racking up DNP-CD's like they're going out of style as long as we have Perk and Theo.


I think this is exactly the point whiterhino is trying to make. No way does he play over Perkins or Ratliff, but if there is a better third option out there that could be had for so little I can't think of him. The fact that he will (HOPEFULLY) get limited minutes will make him more motivated to produce in his time on the floor since he will most likely be playing for his NBA career. If he doesn't produce this time he's most likely finished. Hopefully he won't be needed because I'm a firm believer that Perk will bust out in a big way this year and Ratliff when healthy is still capable of producing but the Kandi man is cheap insurance and despite his many limitations is a better option than Pittsnogle or Jones.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Kandi is a better 3rd center than anyone we're going to pick up this year. He isnt worth the money at all, but we have to pay him anyway. It cant hurt to give him a try. If he doesnt produce this year his career is over, so hopefully he'll have a little bit of fight in him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BleedGreen said:


> Kandi is a better 3rd center than anyone we're going to pick up this year. He isnt worth the money at all, but we have to pay him anyway. It cant hurt to give him a try. If he doesnt produce this year his career is over, so hopefully he'll have a little bit of fight in him.


If he shows up once every five games, it's not a bad investment for the C's. He'd be worth every penny, unlike this dude we signed for 15 million for.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Honestly, how is Brian Scalabrine still in the NBA? What does he do that aquatious and I can't (besides being 6'9" with *breasts*)?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Honestly, how is Brian Scalabrine still in the NBA? What does he do that aquatious and I can't (besides being 6'9" with *tits*)?


Easy there...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You're just jealous of his sexy B-Cup.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> You're just jealous of his sexy B-Cup.


LOL ok that was a good one.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> You're just jealous of his sexy B-Cup.


Roffle. I thought I had a nice set on me.


----------

